# Did the cold weather bring you the birds you hoped it would?



## ghadarits (Jan 10, 2015)

I really don't know yet I hunted a wood duck hole this morning. Saw about the same number of birds as last time but did have a group of 6 mallards give the small hole I was hunting a fly by but weren't interested enough to commit.

Tomorrow will be the test for me I'll be hunting a spot that usually draws a variety of ducks when their around.

On a side note the ice wasn't too bad in Washington county this morning just a thin skim in the deeper water that was covered with about 40% overall coverage. Hoping it won't bee too bad in the Oglethorpe county beaver swamps in the morning.

Good luck to all.


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2015)

Didn't see any ducks this morning.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Jan 10, 2015)

Seen a good bit of new big ducks in my neck of the woods this am


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very poor around here


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 10, 2015)

No big ducks seen this morning.

Pond loaded with mergs though.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 10, 2015)

Had the First Gadwalls in my hole this morning---They caught me by surprise


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2015)

It brought ice.  A lot of ice OOS


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jan 10, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> I really don't know yet I hunted a wood duck hole this morning. Saw about the same number of birds as last time but did have a group of 6 mallards give the small hole I was hunting a fly by but weren't interested enough to commit.
> 
> Tomorrow will be the test for me I'll be hunting a spot that usually draws a variety of ducks when their around.
> 
> ...



We had a hole loaded with ringers/wood ducks. Seems like the cold may have sent them south!!


----------



## critterslayer (Jan 10, 2015)

We had to deal with ice. A lot of it. Thick. We worked divers into my new dekes and my buddy shot some coots, the awesome part was we were surprised with a bull pintail, my buddy got it. I'm jealous.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 10, 2015)

i was out the the house at 7:30 and home by 4:30 just scouting wanted to waste a hunt to see if i could find a big group of birds well i went to every hole i know and found a lot more holes saw a few ruddy ducks and a few geese nothing to hunt. only good part of my day was finding some ladies that have come south to train FT dogs. so watched them train and ask questions learned some more about FTs which i am very interested in trying to do.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 10, 2015)

We had 5 degrees this morning, no wind, motor would not start, bearing in the boat trailer went out this morning.  Despite this, we hung in there, the birds flew later in the afternoon for about an hour, ended up with 8 mallards, a GWT and a two geese.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 11, 2015)

We had a few show up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mickeyd318 (Jan 11, 2015)

Seen thousands migrating south from middle ga saturday ended up getting about 12 opportunities that morning ended up with 2 a hooded merganser and a ringneck and shot a mallard this morning have been seeing lots of variety gadwalls geese mallards ringnecks redheads woodducks hooded mergansers buffleheads keep hunting fellas the best is yet to come but they are showing up daily also live on a lake and more birds are flying in every week for the past 3 weeks


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 11, 2015)

It was good for us.  Weve killed redheads bluebills gadwalls and mallards.  Today was tough though.  Nothing new since the beginning of the week and the birds were rafted on the big water and didn't want to work.  Today was the only day this week we didn't kill redheads.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 11, 2015)

I had new ducks saw a bunch of green heads to go with the woodies but nothing to show for it today. I think if I could have cleared a hole I would have had a good chance to bring in some birds. The ice in Oglethorpe County was good and thick and would have been easy to move in big chunks.


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 11, 2015)

Butler produced for us Saturday...


----------



## injun joe (Jan 11, 2015)

Lots of new Gads yesterday.
About half as many this a.m.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 11, 2015)

creekrocket said:


> Butler produced for us Saturday...



Man Butler is truly feast or Famine. My brother and friend drew blind 23 Saturday morning which is historically probably one of the top 3 blinds in Butler. They didn't pull the trigger. I shot some good ole hair heads on a solo hunt Saturday, but found nothing new. I was optimistic....WAS optimistic. 

Haven't been able to put anything together since the SELA opener in November...it's been a tough season for sure. Offshore fishing season starts the day after duck season is over so maybe I'll fare better with that


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

andyparm said:


> Man Butler is truly feast or Famine. My brother and friend drew blind 23 Saturday morning which is historically probably one of the top 3 blinds in Butler. They didn't pull the trigger. I shot some good ole hair heads on a solo hunt Saturday, but found nothing new. I was optimistic....WAS optimistic.
> 
> Haven't been able to put anything together since the SELA opener in November...it's been a tough season for sure. Offshore fishing season starts the day after duck season is over so maybe I'll fare better with that



Lets go!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

Pic didnt post.


----------



## mattech (Jan 11, 2015)

It sure was slow this morning.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Pic didnt post.



here they are.


----------



## RE185 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cold wether did us good!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

cool picture!


----------



## RE185 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good for us.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 11, 2015)

Few...


----------



## welderguy (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good Tradhunter.Love the pictures.You must have a really good camera on your phone.very clear picture.Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 11, 2015)

saw alot of ducks this weekend redheads greenheads and ringnecks killed. also noticed larger groups of ducks.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 11, 2015)

:





creekrocket said:


> Butler produced for us Saturday...



I expect you drew the lucky blind to the south...


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 11, 2015)

That's correct....


----------



## andyparm (Jan 12, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> here they are.



There ya go! We'll have to get together this year. Hopefully fishing produces more than duck hunting this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2015)

We really didn't see many new birds and what we saw were skiddish, but managed a few.  We had 2 more that we were sure we would find to fill out our limit, but never found them.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2015)

Was OOS; this is what the polar front did...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> Was OOS; this is what the polar front did...



Cool picture Rugger.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2015)

It pushed the ducks away for us.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 12, 2015)

nope.....hasn't helped us out a bit


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Public land 2 guns


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 12, 2015)

That can is a good one for the wall. Nice


----------



## labsnducks (Jan 12, 2015)

Pretty can


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 12, 2015)

We picked up one black, 4 mallards and 2 spoonies, not much flew today in the rain.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 13, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Looks good Tradhunter.Love the pictures.You must have a really good camera on your phone.very clear picture.Thanks for sharing buddy.



Thanks welder, it was on my buddy's phone, some type of droid. I have a iPhone and its not near as nice of camera.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 13, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> No big ducks seen this morning.
> 
> Pond loaded with mergs though.



I have to Recant this statement!!!!

Today 01:13,,,

My buddy went snooping and found one pond with 70 mallards and another loaded with woodys.

3 days after the Icd they've got lost and  found our spot.


----------



## mattech (Jan 13, 2015)

deast1988 said:


> I have to Recant this statement!!!!
> 
> Today 01:13,,,
> 
> ...




Wow, that's awesome.


----------

